
Kernel Address Space Isolation to Prevent Data Leak from Hyper Threading Attacks - Ultramanoid
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Kernel-Address-Space-Isolation
======
NikkiA
Is the next step going to be bringing back motherboards with 16 or 32 ram
sockets so that each processor thread can have it's own bank of RAM to play
with?

I'm not sure that'd be a bad thing really, but the DRC of that many high speed
signals would probably be a nightmare.

